# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Greyhawk: Atlas of the Flanaess part 46 - by Anna Bernemalm

## Robbie

*Map* (Click to enlarge)



*
Created in:* Bryce / Coreldraw
*
Review*
Our latest featured map is Greyhawk: Atlas of the Flanaess part 46 by Anna Bernemalm. This map is part of an ongoing series of work by Anna to map the Flanaess section of the D&D World of Greyhawk campaign setting. The rich textures of the map can be credited to Annas unique workflow. The terrain was first constructed and rendered in Bryce5.5 then touched up using Corel Photo Paint. Corel Draw was then used to add the text, labeling and heraldry. Because of this structured workflow, a large number of maps can be created with extremely consistent style - necessary to complete her entire Atlas of the Flanaess project.

*Artists Notes*
This map is part of a personal project to map the campaign world of Greyhawk. The inspiration for my maps are twofold, the classic fantasy maps you find in Lord of the Rings and aerial and satellite imagery of the kind you find in Google Earth. Somehow I wanted a synthesis of the two at first seemingly conflicting goals. As a DM of a twenty year old Greyhawk campaign I wanted inspiration and accuracy for both me and my players.

When I came across 3D application Bryce which made it possible to construct and render terrain that looked almost photographic, the work to envision my dream started. Using Bryce, CorelDraw and Corel Photo Paint I dabbled for years to put on screen and on paper what I had in my mind. Finally after almost a decade computer power and my skills had both grown to a level to make this map a reality.

I still work in Bryce version 5.5 and CorelDrawX3 but have moved my bitmap editing to Photoshop CS3. The terrain is all made from scratch using Bryce then fine tuned in Photoshop then I use CorelDraw to create all symbols heraldry etc. The final map is put together using CorelDrawX3.

This project is about half way through and my plan is to have mapped the whole continent within two years.

Daydreaming is my main occupation, and Greyhawk is my main obsession so I already have my next project lined up. Using the new generation tools like Vue6, World Machine2 and 3D Studio Max Im going to try and show what Greyhawk really looks like.

*Original Thread*
Click here to view the original thread by the author.

----------


## The Greek

This I like - Greyhawk always has been my favourite AD&D setting. None of that newfangled Forgotten Realms rubbish for me!

 :Wink:

----------


## fauxkamie

how about newfangled eberron?

----------


## green eyed elf

Is anyone trying to carry on with this? It was a really good idea

----------


## Gamerprinter

Anna Bernmalm of Sweden is the creator of these maps and this has been an ongoing project for several years, and has several years to go, before she is finished. But she also has a real life and sometimes can't keep to a hard schedule, but this is her personal project.

Anna has a website with all her current maps for Greyhawk, link as follows:
Greyhawk Maps site

If you visit Gamer Printshop Store - I have a print shop where all these maps are available for printing, everything she has done so far is available there.

Greyhawk is Anna's love, so I doubt you'll see her working on anything else, Eberron or otherwise.

GP

----------


## Sings-With-Spirits

This work is Stunning.

----------


## Sings-With-Spirits

oops

double post

Sorry! :Blush:

----------

